# fop-0.95 + ant patch



## bamston (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi All!

 If compile ports/textproc/fop (fop-0.95) then error:

----------- skip ----------

  inflating: offo-hyphenation/licenses.html
   creating: offo-hyphenation/images/
  inflating: offo-hyphenation/images/project.png
===>  Patching for fop-0.95
===>   fop-0.95 depends on file: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.6.0/bin/java - found
===>   fop-0.95 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/ant - found
===>  Configuring for fop-0.95
===>  Building for fop-0.95
The -lib argument must be followed by a library location

---------------------------

Patch for ant:

===========
--- ant.sh.in.orig	2006-09-07 11:15:39.000000000 +0300
+++ ant.sh.in	2009-01-11 17:57:02.605297141 +0200
@@ -79,4 +79,4 @@
 	exit 1
 fi

-exec "${JAVACMD}" ${ANT_OPTS} -classpath "${LOCALCLASSPATH}" -Dant.home="${DATADIR}" org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher ${ANT_ARGS} -lib "${CLASSPATH}" "$@"
+exec "${JAVACMD}" ${ANT_OPTS} -classpath "${LOCALCLASSPATH}" -Dant.home="${DATADIR}" org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher ${ANT_ARGS} -lib "${ANT_LIB}" "$@"
=========



After a correction compiled normally.


----------



## bamston (Jan 19, 2009)

It will be more correct whew, view attached files - patch-ant.sh.in



===========================
--- ant.sh.in.orig	2006-09-07 11:15:39.000000000 +0300
+++ ant.sh.in	2009-01-19 17:30:45.677679527 +0200
@@ -79,4 +79,6 @@
 	exit 1
 fi

+CLASSPATH=$ANT_LIB:$CLASSPATH;export CLASSPATH
+
 exec "${JAVACMD}" ${ANT_OPTS} -classpath "${LOCALCLASSPATH}" -Dant.home="${DATADIR}" org.apache.tools.ant.launch.Launcher ${ANT_ARGS} -lib "${CLASSPATH}" "$@"
===========================


----------

